# fluttering noise...need help!!!



## nisman2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can anyone plz help me! i'm clueless here! Anyways, i have a '02 Altima SE with the 3.5 ltr V6. Motor has about 109,xxx miles on it. About 1 week ago, the car started to make a fluttering noise from the engine. you can hear it pretty good from inside the cabin and when you first start the car up. don't know what could be causing this. i know my sprocket/crank by the oil filter is wobbling a bit. could that be making the sound? is that suppose to be wobbling? any help would be nice!!!!


----------



## nisman2 (Feb 3, 2009)

hello?! is anybody reading this? i think i found out what the problem of the "fluttering" noise could be. my crankshaft pulley/harmonic balancer is wobbling. i've looked all over my engine and could find nothing wrong. or see that anything would be out of place. so my guess is that it is my harmonic balancer that is causing the "noise". i'm going to get this replaced so i do hope that this solves the problem. any other help would be nice....


----------

